# Belgian malinois



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

Saw this on FB and couldn't stop laughing. This is what I often picture in my head when I think of Mals. I tried searching for the "movie max" thread to post it on, but alas, the search function doesn't work from my phone.

Feel free to share any funny memes or pictures you've come across!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

That's a good one!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Hahahahahah! Yep!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jun 17, 2015)

exactly!!!


----------

